# shader/texturen für minecraft selbst "basteln"



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

*shader/texturen für minecraft selbst "basteln"*

Wollte nur mal hier fragen, ob man sich selbst shader/texturen für minecraft schreiben kann, und wenn ja wie? Diese im netz zu findenden sind mir irgentwie langweilig geworden. Google kann mir da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, ich hoffe ihr schon.


----------



## Monsjo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: shader/texturen für minecraft selbst "basteln"*

Klar du musst einfache ne Kopie der  Texturen in ein beliebiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ziehen dann auf den richtigen Pixel-Faktor achten und du hast dein eigenes Texturepack .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Klar du musst einfache ne Kopie der  Texturen in ein beliebiges Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ziehen dann auf den richtigen Pixel-Faktor achten und du hast dein eigenes Texturepack .



Ok danke. Wie siehts mit shadern aus?


----------



## Monsjo (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: shader/texturen für minecraft selbst "basteln"*

Da kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus. aber schön das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Januar 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> aber schön das ich helfen konnte.



Find ich auch


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Januar 2013)

Wegen den Shadern, ich denke das sich die auch extrahieren und editieren lassen. Hans aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert, hab den neuesten Snapshot noch nicht. Musst dich hält mal durch die Spieldateien wühlen


----------

